
John Campbell YouTube series has excellent explanatory videos on nCoV-19 - skmurphy
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF9IOB2TExg3QIBupFtBDxg
======
skmurphy
He takes an evidence-based approach that walks through basic medical concepts
as well as recent peer reviewed publications on the novel coronavirus nCoV-19.

